# Компьютерные технологии > СОФТ (SOFT) > Мультимедиа >  Проигрыватель WAV с отключением экрана (XP)

## aslotskiy

Задача такая: Нужно слушать подряд несколько сотен файлов, с расширением ".wav", чтобы при этом монитор перешел в "спящий режим". Система: "XP".

Сейчас использую Windows media pleer 9. У него есть все, что мне нужно:

1) возможность загрузить сразу несколько сотен файлов
2) есть список загруженных файлов
3) из списка загруженных файлов можно запустить нужный
4) в списке загруженных файлов есть их время звучания
5) список подсвечивает играемый файл
6) список не дает играемому файлу находиться за пределами видимости  
7) между проигрываемыми файлами есть небольшая пауза
8) новый файл играется без нарастания громкости в начале воспроизведения

Но проигрыватель не дает переходить экрану в "спящий режим"

Посоветуйте, пожалуйста другой проигрыватель с перечисленными возможностями, но дающий переходить экрану в "спящий режим".

Очень важно: Настройки перехода экрана в "спящий режим" должна быть именно в проигрывателе, а не системе "XP", чтобы не влиять на работу других программ! (сейчас другие программы дают переходить экрану в "спящий режим")

Поясню некоторые из пунктов:
6) этот пункт не выполняется, например в LightAlloy_NEW 
7) этот пункт не выполняется, например в AIMP 
8) этот пункт не выполняется, например в AIMP

----------

